# General advice for job searching



## Bialyalbatros (Dec 27, 2015)

Good evening Everyone

I'll be very grateful for the advice.
I am engineer from Poland(mining mechanical engineer) and I am looking for employment opportunities in NZ.

From what I know, certainly requirement is passed IELTS exam.

Did any of you used the emigration agents?
In this case, I wonder whether it is worthwhile to use their experience and help during the entire visa procedure and for job seeking(because it costs quite a lot)? From what I read is a very rare case that somebody managed job while being outside New Zealand...

What you suggest?

Thank you.
Regards


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Bialyalbatros said:


> Good evening Everyone
> 
> I'll be very grateful for the advice.
> I am engineer from Poland(mining mechanical engineer) and I am looking for employment opportunities in NZ.
> ...


Hi and welcome to the forum.

Are you looking for work in the same mechanical field - i.e. mining ?
The only mining that I know of in NZ is on the west coast of the south island so your chances of finding employment in that area in your field of expertise may be very limited, however it all depends on how desperate (or not) employers need your skills.

You will definitely have to prove you meet the basic English language standard and the usual way to do this is to provide an IELTS pass of minimum 6.5 overall. There is another possible way - to provide proof that your study was conducted entirely in English. This will require a letter from the awarding university. However, this is only accepted at the discretion of immigration and immigration can always insist on IELTS. 

We used an authorised agent, however, we knew the process would not be straightforward. If it had been straightforward we wouldn't have used an agent. We would have done it ourselves as it isn't that difficult. Even whenyou use an agent you still do a lot of the work yourself and it is expensive. We just needed assistance with the medical side of things and liaison with the medical assessor etc.

Again, I signed up with a recruitment agency to find me a job but they were useless. I allowed them to mess me about for a month or so then sacked them off and did the job hunting myself. After I'd done that I landed 2 jobs almost immediately.
In my experience the recruitment agencies will only actively find you work if you have the right to live and work in NZ and have firm plans to travel. If you aren't a sure thing they won't waste any time on you as it's unlikely they'll be able to find an employer willing to offer you a job. They are paid on commission for finding people to fill the vacancies for the employers they work for. The quicker this process is for them and the less time they spend on the process the more money they make. They won't waste any time on a person who isn't at the ultimate point in the process where they can be interviewed, offered a job and take up that job quickly so the agency can get paid, which is likely to be in the region of 25% to 50% of the offered salary. 

Good luck.


----------



## Bialyalbatros (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi.

Thank you for your answer and advice.

I'm looking for occupation in the profession like project engineer, assistant of project manager, 
project manager or derivatives associated with heavy industry. I completed studies in the field of Mining and Geology majoring in Mining Machinery Building and Road Machines.

Unfortunately, the whole course of my study was conducted in Polish language,although in my professional career I worked abroad in English-speaking countries,
However, I am fully aware that first I must pass a IELTS exam on appropriate level.

I asked about the using of migration agency, because I had the opportunity of meeting and getting in touch with some of this type of agencies during one of those events workingin-events.com 
I have similar feelings to yours,very quickly they want to cooperate seeing a new opportunity to earn9and as a potential database) - which is understandable...I know that information costs... 
but do you have some experience which companies are professional,effective?

I wonder what strategy you followed while looking for work?
A lot of information can be found on the Internet, but the best solution is to meet personally with potential employer - as far as is feasible, of course ...Does such opportunities creates, for example, the English market?

I would ask for advice, what kind of strategies should I take?

Thank you in advance.

Regards


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Bialyalbatros said:


> Hi.
> 
> Thank you for your answer and advice.
> 
> ...


Yes IELTS will be mandatory for you then.

We used WorkingIn and they were fine. You still have to do a lot of the work yourself. They just act as an inbetween.....that's about as much as they can do. They cannot make decisions on your behalf and all declarations, statements and applications must be from you. It was good just to have someone on hand 24/7 to answer any questions we had. We knew our application wasn't going to be straightforward which was the reason why we used them and even though it was expensive etc they got us through. It's highly likely we'd have given up when we got to the medical referral stage but they definitely earned their worth there for us and helped us compile a case argument for us to question the decision of the MA at the time.

You can search for vacancies on Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site or Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me or Job Search | one search. all jobs. Indeed
There shouldn't be any need to go elsewhere as these places are usually where all the NZ jobs are advertised to my knowledge.
You will notice that a lot of the vacancies are advertised by an agency and not the actual company themselves. The majority of employers here seem to leave the leg work to the recruitment agencies and not get involved in finding the right people so only getting involved at the later stages when the agents have found someone suitable.
You will be able to see the recruiting agents name on the advert and you could view their own website which will show all the jobs they are advertising and the employers they work for. Many recruitment agents specialise in a particular field - e.g. engineering or the medical profession etc.
NZ is not a big country work wise so if you are going to sign up with a recruitment agency only do the one not many as an employer may have half a dozen agencies working for them and you don't want the employer to get 6 applications from the same person for the same job!

My strategy for work was pretty simple and I did this before we'd even applied for the visa.
I'm an electrical engineer specializing in power System management and control so I researched (internet, online reading, using the phone etc) and compiled a list of every electrical distributor, transmission company, generation company throughout NZ with contact names, numbers, emails and where they were based. I also did some reading up on the distribution, transmission and generation rules and regulations in NZ.
I crossed off the list all the companies where the control room or operations centres were in places where the family didn't want to live. 
This left me with approx 20 company names. 
I then looked up all 20 companies on the internet, researched them more to find out what they were all about etc. If I could register on their websites I did. If they had a careers page, I looked on there and uploaded a CV and covering letter if it allowed and applied for any jobs on there. All the others that I couldn't get in touch electronically I sent them my written CV and covering letter asking to consider me for any roles.
Most ignored me. Out of those 20 I'd say 3 or 4 actually responded saying they were interested in me but without a visa to work in NZ they couldn't take it any further.
We then went about getting the visa and left the job hunting till I had a visa in hand. Once it came through in Aug 2011 it wasn't that hard. Suddenly all the employers were interested. Most didn't have any vacancies suitable but would keep me in mind and 3 had suitable jobs for me. Was interviewed for all. The first I was runner up. They offered the job to a person already in NZ and able to work which quite rightly so they should do every time. I was offered the other 2 jobs so on receipt of the written contracts sat down with the family and decided which was the best for us all.


----------



## Alxw (Jul 7, 2014)

hi escapetonz,

i realised from what you have mentioned, am i right to say there, even if you are physically in NZ, and you do not have a visa, they wouldn't offer you a job at all? would they be able to provide you an offer, and from there you could qualify for an EOI?

Me and my husband was considering to go over in April this year, and try searching for a job when we are physically there. we should be able to apply under skilled migrant visa, but i read through the forum, many may have enough points for EOI but, w/o a job they are still being rejected.

Hopefully you are able to give us some heads up.

thanks in advance!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Alxw said:


> hi escapetonz,
> 
> i realised from what you have mentioned, am i right to say there, even if you are physically in NZ, and you do not have a visa, they wouldn't offer you a job at all? would they be able to provide you an offer, and from there you could qualify for an EOI?
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome to the forum.

You will certainly have a better chance of landing a job here while face to face with employers. Way more so than being overseas and just a name etc on a CV and a covering letter.
Employers may still have issues offering employment to a person who only has a visitor visa and no right to live and work here. I would say a lot of employers just don't want to get involved with immigration stuff. All depends how desperate the employers looking for your skill set are.
An NZ accredited employer can offer anyone a skilled job as they have been approved by immigration to employ from overseas. An offer from one of these employers shouldn't give you any problems when using the job offer to get a temporary work visa or a resident visa depending on timescales to take up the employment etc.
Employers who aren't accredited can offer you skilled work but immigration will ask a lot of questions and most likely be contacting the company to ensure that company has done everything they can to employ from within NZ first. They may also insist the company becomes accredited or works towards it ?

With a job offer you have 3 choices.....
1. Temporary Work Visa like an Essential Skills Visa or Work To Residence Visa.
2. Resident Visa via the Skilled Migrant Category. 
3. Both the above.

1. Going for a temporary visa and assuming it is approved will allow travel quickly. These visas are turned around in a matter of weeks and allow travel within a period of 3 months. One can be granted for up to 5 years depending on the job offer and contract term etc.
This method is usually used to get to NZ quickly to start work. 
Once in NZ you can then think about your future and consider a more permanent visa application if you like it in NZ and wish to stay - e.g. No 2 below.
2. Can take 5-9 months with a job offer so is a delayed process for taking up work however once you have the visa it has permanent status so you can stay here permanently. Go this route if you aren't in a rush and the employer is willing to wait.
3. Apply for both a temporary work visa and a resident visa at the same time. The temporary visa so you can get here quickly while the resident visa allowing permanent stay ticks along in the background. When you migrate just transfer the office handling the Resident visa to NZ.

Be wary coming here on a visitor visa with the sole intention of finding work. It is not strictly allowed. Looking for a job is not the usual actions of a visitor/tourist. You are not a genuine visitor so could be seen as being in breach of your visa conditions. 
Many people do use that visa to.come here and find work though but it is a risk. 

With the Resident visa application via SMC it is all about the EOI points.
It doesn't matter if you have a job offer or not. So long as you have enough points on the EOI it'll be selected.
No job offer you'll need at least 140 to be selected. Yes the processing is slower as applications without job offers aren't a priority. 
With a job offer you'll need at least 100 and you will have a good chance of selection. 140 points plus would still guarantee selection with a job offer.


----------



## Alxw (Jul 7, 2014)

escapedtonz said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum.
> 
> You will certainly have a better chance of landing a job here while face to face with employers. Way more so than being overseas and just a name etc on a CV and a covering letter.
> Employers may still have issues offering employment to a person who only has a visitor visa and no right to live and work here. I would say a lot of employers just don't want to get involved with immigration stuff. All depends how desperate the employers looking for your skill set are.
> ...


hey thanks for your reply.

if we don't get there by a visitor visa, there is no way we can apply for a job being face to face isn't it?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Alxw said:


> hey thanks for your reply.
> 
> if we don't get there by a visitor visa, there is no way we can apply for a job being face to face isn't it?


Maybe not but it doesn't make it right.

There are other visa options like a working holiday visa or a silver fern job search visa that'll put you in front of potential employers if you are eligible to apply of course.
Up to you if you take the visitor visa risk.


----------



## Alxw (Jul 7, 2014)

hey escapedtonz, 

thank you for your help anyway. i am looking for one now, but hopefully i can land in some interviews during my stay there. 

another question, my husband and i are married less than 12 months.
assume that, i got a job, and he doesn't at that moment, would it be possible to tap on my visa?

reason why we couldn't get a work travel visa or silver fern because, Singapore ran out of quota. the new launch would be in Nov 16.

don't really have any options now. sigh


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Alxw said:


> hey escapedtonz,
> 
> thank you for your help anyway. i am looking for one now, but hopefully i can land in some interviews during my stay there.
> 
> ...


Probably not. You need at least 12 months evidence of living together to prove a loving and stable relationship. I'd advise you to wait until you have been together for a sufficient period and you can supply 12 months of evidence as it'll make the process a whole lot easier.


----------

